# Hunks Gallery- a fun post for a change!



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi girls, finally saw the Bond movie last night with my friend- Daniel Craig is a bit of all right!!! As we say here " i wouldnt throw him out of bed for eating crisps"!!! Or anything else come to think of it!  

What about our top 5 hunks!!! (ones we will never meet!!)

Here's mine:

1. Jon Bon Jovi (God of the rock world)- always my top one.

2. Daniel Craig (since he's currently in my head!!!)

3. Johnny Depp

4. Liam Neeson( Hollywood star but from here)

5. Andy Garcia xxxx

Enjoy the thinking and dont drool too much!!!


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT - Irisheyes as surely Joe Elliott (Def Lepard) is God of the Rock world!

1 - Joe Elliott
2 - Johnny Depp (as a dirty pirate - yum)
3 - Peter Cox (Go West - OMG I did meet him, he grabbed my hands when I was in the front row of a concert and called me babe cos he got sweat in my eye!! Swoon)
4 - David Beckham
5 - Simon Le Bon (sorry 80's chick at heart and I loved him so much).

Thanks this has cheered me up no end xxxx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

........... my lovely chubby husband ..... naked in his "biggles goggles"  !!! LOL !!!   

What more can I say ..... 

Gill x


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Jude Law all the way for me


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm going to have give this list thing some serious thought, but suffice to say far you are all worrying me in a deep and lasting way.... All those scruffy boys....... tut, tut (!).

Leoarna xxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Great post Irisheyes!!


My list:

1. Elvis Presley
2. Steve McQueen
3. Cary Grant
4. Johnny Depp
5. George Clooney


I have another 20 others....infact i will probably go and regret this list...because there are others than i wouldn't kick out of bed...

lots of love astridx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi girls, some good answers there. 

Nix ,glad it cheered you up a bit!! Joe Elliot- isaw them also in university but i will stick with MY Jon!!!

Gill, you cheat!!!It was supposed to be someone you will NEVER meet!!!

Astrid-another 20!!!! You must spend a lot of time drooling 

Pipkin- wasnt sure about Jude Law but saw him in "the Holiday" before Christmas and he seemed nicer. xxx

Keep posting you girlas who havent yet!!


----------



## Eilidh M (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Girls,

For me it would have to be :

1. Clive Owen
2. Daniel Craig
3. John Cusack
4. Ewan McGregor
5. Toby Stephens (in character as Mr Rochester).

(I now can't concentrate at work  )

Luv,

Eilidh
XXX


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Good ones there Eilidh. When i went to see Bon Jovi (and MY jon!) last year my dh was getting a tad miffed that i kept going on. I smoothed it over by saying he was the same height/colouring and age as my dh so really it was a compliment that i chose someone as close to him as my idol!!!   Not sure he believed me-ha ha!


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

My choices are perhaps worryingly odd but how about

1.  Ricky Martin
2.  Bill Clinton (not a hunk but meets the "wouldn't chuck out of bed" criteria, surely all those nubile interns can't be wrong)


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Flipper - Bill Clinton     It's the power thing I think .... and sadly I can relate to that!!  

Perhaps we should now say who we 'secretly' fancy but tend to keep it underwraps ....  I'll start but someone please respond !!

Mine would be Julio Eglesius ... and I'd like him to sing to me in Spanish too    

Come on Odd Ones now please don't be shy  

Pipkin  

PS.  Just dawned I will have to face you all soon having typed this!


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm having trouble getting over Bill Clinton!!  Sorry Flipper.

OMG - thought of another - he could fit into the odd ones or the hunks........

John Barrowman - oh nice, such a big head but just so naughty and gorgeous

Nix
x


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Nix, maybe you're right about Bill, can I borrow John Barrowman when you're done?


----------



## Hippy (Aug 2, 2005)

This is great thread  and has caused me to happily day dream all morning  so thank you for that!

I would have a lovely dinner party (someone else doing the food, preparing and serving of everything of course!) and would invite the following hunks for the following reasons!!

1. *Johnny Depp* to bring a starter as I imagine he is a very creative cook  and would bring something quirky and interesting to eat whilst I could sit and look into his most is lovely dark eyes and drool.. . .

2. *Lawerence Llewelyn-Bowen *- So I could enjoy some in depth intellectual arty talk and so we could share our similar love for funky clothes and appreciation of all things visual !

3. *George Clooney *- to bring the Martini  like in the advert - except I'd let him in to my house!!

4. *A young Elvis* when he was early 20's and not in his scary let it all go jumpsuit era  He would be invited to 'Kiss me Tender' and provide some after dinner singing and partying .

5. *The dashing Colin Firth* in his Mr Darcy outfit to do an after dinner speech in his lovely posh voice 

6. *Derk Benedict *to serve our food in that butler outfit he wore in BB the other night, as he scrubbed up very well and still hasn't lost his nice cheeky smile  but his cigar would have to be banned yuk!

7. *David Beckham* just to look pretty, not talk (as that always spoils the illusion with him bless him!) and to PAY FOR THE WHOLE evening and all my A list guests!!!!!

If my dinning table could have seated anymore I'd have invited *Matt Goss *(with the request for him not to sing tee hee!) and *Morten Harket* who would be allowed to sing  and me shout "A-Ha" look who's arrived when he rings the door bell tee hee!

Hope this lot have kept you all amused! If you'd like any of them to pop round to yours after my dinner party finishes, let me know and I'll pass on your details tee hee!!!!  I'll borrow your John Barrowman too when your done Fipper and NixNoo 

Right got to get back to my lovely imaginary dinner party!

Love
Hippy
xxxxxx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh I did larf at your dinner party Hippy, especially the Aha bit!

Yes you (and flipper) can borrow barrowman, as long as Mr Darcy can be shared too (how on earth could I forget him)?

In fact, I wouldn't mind popping in for dinner myself, oh dear, I must wake up soon!

Nix
x


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi There
I would give a night with Ian Wright the footballer...ummm now i definately wouldn't kick him out of bed...

Also Norris from Coronations Street!! ha ha 

For an old one its got to be Sean Connery...just his voice will do!

love astridxx


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

OMG!
Irisheyes-what a good idea-I think a bit of cheering up for all of us is well overdue. Although I'm having serious doubts about some of the dodgy choices!! Hippy-glad you clarified that Elvis would be in his younger years and not in his bloated jumpsuit era!
Now I suppose I've put myself under pressure to make some faultless choices. Okay, here goes,

-Gregory Peck-when he was young (and alive)
-Jack Nicholson-again when he was young-there's something sexy about 'bad boys'
-Daniel Craig-not sure about his face but his body could visit anytime-dh and I both wanted to see the Bond film again, for entirely different reasons.
-Peter Snow-and if he's too busy doing the election commentry his son Dan will do..


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Flipper!   am surprised you didn't add Chesney Hawkes to your list there!

Currently I am drooling over
John Barroman (who is gay, dammit, aren't all the lovely ones)?!
Ewan McGregor (a biker too)
Daniel Craig (ditch the girly pout, just give me the rest from the neck down)
Dirty pirate Johnny Depp is a winner with me too...


Oooh I think I need to go and lie down now after thinking about this! LOL!


----------



## jomac (Oct 27, 2006)

This made me laugh!!
I also swooned through the Bond movie - very nice Eye Candy - although my DH got a bit worried when I talked about cutting the bottom out of dining chairs.
Actually I asked a gay colleague if he's seen the movie and said that Daniel Craig was very pleasant to the eye ( what all this with from the neck down - I'd be happy with the whole package!!). Anyway my gay colleague tossed his head and said "is that all you women ever think about" !!
Actually the other on my list would be a number of members of the current All Blacks team - specially Daniel Carter who's their first 5/8ths. He's pretty nice on the eye and is currently advertising a brand of mens underwear here in NZ. For a while there where lots big billboards around and a minor revolt from the women of NZ when they took them down.
Bill Clinton OMG definitely the power thing. Poor old George Bush definitely could do with some of it though.
Anyway could rave for ages but got to go

Lots love Joanne


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Irisheyes, great idea!

My No.1 would have to be a young Eric Cantona!! (Not now he's gone fat!)
    No.2 Johnny Depp
    No.3 Jarvis Cocker (!)
    No.4 Russell Brand
    No.5 Lee Sharpe (but not now he's been with that ghastly Abi Titwhatsit!)

Just love tall, dark skinny, funny men!!!  (Used to have a thing for Jasper Carrot & Russ Abbott!!)

Anyway, better get off here before DH spies this!

Jess x


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

OK, but all in their prime, and mine! And this week only!

Bryan Ferry - voice, sleazy good looks
Mark Ramprakash - smile, hips, eyes
Jack Nicholson - very dangerous
James Dean - rebel
Eddie Izzard - makes me laugh

Can I have no 6 - Anthony Bourdain - has it all - danger,  sleaze, looks, smile, hips, rebel, laughs  - and he writes and cooks!!

jq


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi jess, nice to hear from you!!! still following your progress on the other board.

Jq- Who is Mark (what d'ya call him?) and Anthony Bourdain (sounds like a chef to me but what do i know - i dont cook!!  Well not very often anyway !!!)


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Irisheyes

Mark Ramprakash was the winner of Strictly Come Dancing - a cricketer. Apparantly fancying him is a sign of middleage!!

Anthony Bourdain is indeed a chief, also writes novels - serious talent in every way!

Jq xxx


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

This is great, and so nice to have a thread that we can all giggle at  

I tend to get crushes and then go off them again quickly but some regulars:

Jude Law (especially in Cold Mountain, and Talented Mr Ripley....actually probably always)

Matt Damon (mmmmmmmmmmm......yummmmmmmmmmy)

Jonny Depp - especially as Edward Scissorhands, but definately NOT as a pirate!

Thierry Henri (how beautiful are those eyes)

Some weird ones:
Kelsey Grammar (weird one, and definately NOT in his scary long hair phase)

David Tennant (on the tall skinny dark men theme!)

Hugh Laurie (don't ask cos I don't know!)

and I definately see this Daniel Craig thing, and I'd keep the head (he'll be glad to know)  

I also tend to like male actors only in certain roles eg, Brad Pitt but only in Fight Club

My first ever crush was on Peter Duncan from Blue Peter, and then I move on to peter Davison in Doctor Who 

oooohhh hang on...thats 2 Doctor Who's now!!!! 

And I adore Harry Hill...ok so I don't fancy him but who needs sex when a man can make you laugh that much!


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Just re-read that and slightly disturbed by some of my choices! Do I need therapy!!!?


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

You can count me in as middle-aged, I'll add Mark Ramprakash to Bill and Ricky. A delicious trio.


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Ermey,i am slightly disturbed at some of your choices too!!!  Harry Hill? Whats that about? And i actually love johnny Depp as a pirate!!! Have you seen him in Chocolat- love that film!!


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Finally got to see Casino Royale last night and felt inspired to finally add my list.

1. Daniel Craig
2. Daniel Craig
3. Daniel Craig
4. Daniel Craig
5. Robert Redfor.... ooops, no, Daniel Craig

Don't knock me, I put a lot of thought into this.


MM xxxxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Remember I said ditch the girly pout Daniel?
Well I'm sorry.

After a lot of thought I decided that they were very snoggable lips indeedy! Pucker up!  

I think your list is great MM!


----------

